

Node.js for Server Noobs - DTrejo
http://blog.dtrejo.com/nodejs-for-server-newbs

======
points
19 people upvoted this? Did you even check? It has 0 content.

The 'meat' of the "article" is

    
    
      webby# curl -O http://nodejs.org/dist/node-v0.2.0.tar.gz
      webby# tar xvzf node-v0.2.0.tar.gz
      webby# cd node-v0.2.0
      webby# ./configure
      webby# make
      webby# make install
    

Which I think most people who can read docs can work out.

~~~
DTrejo
I did say it was for noobs.

Main useful bits:

* cheap host, $10/month, root access so no configuration headaches. My search didn't turn up many of those, and the node hosting wiki page is non-obvious: <http://github.com/ry/node/wiki/Hosting/_edit> (and only just added webbynode to the list)

* how to set up that machine in particular

* points to other helpful resources once node is installed

~~~
andrewvc
rackspace cloud is $10/mo for the smallest vps. I've loved it over the last
year.

------
aminuit
FYI apt-get update does not update any packages. It just downloads the current
list of packages and their versions from the repository.

~~~
patrickgzill
That is right, apt-get update only updates the list. apt-get upgrade upgrade
currently installed packages to the latest version.

If you want to do it all on one line, "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" is
the answer.

The && means "run the second command only if the first command completes
without an error" .

~~~
vog
Note that on modern Debian systems, _aptitude_ is preferable to _apt-get_
because it has better dependency resolution etc:

    
    
        aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
    

You can also run _aptitude_ without any arguments which starts a nice text UI:

    
    
        aptitude

------
c00p3r
btw, it is time to put the support for clang++ in V8's scons build system. It
is not obvious what file should I modify. In the case of a traditional make I
just redefine one environment variable before doing ./configure or modify one
variable in a Makefile (clang is compatible with gcc's command line
arguments).

------
White_N_Nerdy
Anyone have any info on using Node.js server code to talk to SOAP services?

~~~
mahmud
Do you have an specific SOAP API in mind, or do you want a generic "SOAP sink"
powered by Node? If the former, you can get away with your own lousy in-house
implementation (2 pages of javascript, really.) If you want a full blown SOAP
client implementation, including WSDL parsing, you better hope there exists
something already.

My recommendation, as the developer of a SOAP client/server library; don't
bother. Use Java or PHP, as those have the best SOAP libs out there, and
figure out a way to pipe SOAP requests through your own java/php "proxy" app
and let those libs take care of the cruft.

Using Node for SOAP is sacrilege. The two are diametrically opposed in their
philosophies, and SOAP will easily negate any performance gains you might have
made from using an event-drive server.

~~~
White_N_Nerdy
Thanks for the advice. I just wanted to use Node as a way of "pushing" events
down to the browser, but the only way Node will know if an event has happened
or not is by polling a particular SOAP service. I do own the SOAP service
though, so I suppose that I could add a new interface and let Node just
connect with TCP?

What's the standard way of doing RPC between Node an other types of services?

------
Sephr
ytuytyotiu im

~~~
Sephr
Woah, how did this get here? I honestly have no idea what this is about,
please don't downvote.

